# For you guys that have programmers i have some software and hardware numbers....



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

hey guys , as some of you know i just bought a 05 GTO and have been experiencing some problems with it when i turn the A/c on , the idle surges and it makes it run super rich. My dad brought home the Tech 2 and we found that the engine load shows a minimum of 20% all the time , cooling fans are at 99% all the time also. When i bought it from the second owner he said it was programmed not sure with what or knew nothing about it. My dad and i pulled some Hardware and Software number of the computer , and i was thinking some one that has a 05 with a programmer , superchip , diablo , etc can maybe check theres and see if the number are similar? so here it is 

Hardware number 12596003

Software number 12596734

92179530

12596763

92179530

92179522

92179528

92179523

92179532

92179526

So i guess if i cant find the brand of programmer , i will have to clear the aftermarket program off and load the stock GM one. I also have another guestion for your guys that have your gto's programmed is it possible to turn Cat. sensors off or something , cause i have full exhaust no cats and no check engine light??? 

I would appreciate any help i could get , i'm stuck

Aaron


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The O2 sensors can be turned off by going to the engine diagnostic table. The codes which should be set to 3 are P0420 and P0430. You cannot reload the factory GM tune without the stock o2 sensors. I would find a Corvette speed shop in your area and have them dyno tune your car with LS2 edit.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Aaron – Sounds like this is driving you a little crazy…

Personally, I have never been fan of hand held tuner thing-a-majigs. I think the best approach is to find a good LS1 / LS2 Tuner. Around 20 minutes on the Dyno. will get your GTO tuned “properly” Expect to pay between $75 & $100+ for a tune. Worth every penny IMO, not only for your AC issue, but optimum performance as well. Also, you will get the Dyno. sheet showing you RWHP & torque.

Some folks will not share my opinion, but it’s the route I would go…


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay , the 02 sensors are still in the mid pipe? So what you are trying to say is that once i reload the stock map to the computer , the codes for my cats will come up? And none of the programmers have the capability to change that? Is it normal for it to have 20% engine load at a stop , with the trans in neutral?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay , that sounds good to me , how do i look for a shop to do this , i live in IL?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Many ways; yellow pages, web, or post a thread here on this forum. I would also look back through old engine threads to see what has been posted in the past. I think you will find there are more than one to pick from... 


aarons1k said:


> okay , that sounds good to me , how do i look for a shop to do this , i live in IL?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

aarons1k said:


> okay , that sounds good to me , how do i look for a shop to do this , i live in IL?


Which City? I'll see what I can find. How far are you from Wauconda?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I live in Elburn, IL zip 60119 , and what is a rough idea on a dyno tune, just so i have a ball park?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

And they tune your car , meaning make changes to the computer ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

aarons1k said:


> I live in Elburn, IL zip 60119 , and what is a rough idea on a dyno tune, just so i have a ball park?


These guys are about 40 miles from you, call them and let them know what you have. A dyno tune will optimize your program and allow the maximum power to match your mods.

Speed Performance Engineering
1205 Karl Ct.
Wauconda, IL 60084
(847) 487-7223


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay awesome i will call them tomorrow and see when they can get me in , does it usually take about an hour? I hope they can fix my idle problem!!!


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Aarons1k, you should definitely check out SpeedInc. if you're not too far from Schaumburg. They are a great shop and dyno tune your car to perform at its best and have been around for a while now plus have a good dyno tuning system in their shop. People come from all over to get their cars tuned there. I agree PDQ GTO with the dyno tuning over a handheld programmer, you get way better results and you will know exactly were your car stands with regards to performance and settings for your cooling system to kick in. They focus on Vettes, GTOs, F-bodies, and other American sports cars. My definite recommendation and they would definitely would have the answers you need.


Speed Inc
803C Albion Ave
Schaumburg, IL 60193
847-891-0767 
Speed Inc - Parts Warehouse - FREE SHIPPING


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

okay i will give them a call today , i am about 30-45 min away so not bad, u think they can fix my problem when i turn the a/c on?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm sure they can cause my friend had the same problem with his 02 Z28 Camaro which they took care of after they dyno tuned it. Give them a call or make an appointment


----------

